# ?

## yara3755

?    ... ...

----------


## admin

*yara3755*,     ?

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------

.    3G   (-).  .     .   1.5-2 . +    +.      GPRS   (       ).  10    ( ),    - 60     256 , 120  -   . ,     .        1 .    .   ,     .       http://www.ukrtelecom.ua/services/cu...ariff/internet
,   ,     .   -,    CDMA.    -  .    ,  -   . 
 :        3G .   - UMTS (HSDPA),   CDMA.    .     UMTS      -       (GPRS, EDGE).

----------

